# Tokunoshimasetsu



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 26, 2010)

A video I put together at lunch today.

The song is Tokunoshimasetsu; which, I think, means a song about Tokunoshima, an island of the Ryukyus. This is sensible as Ikue Asazaki, the singer, is singing in a traditional Okinawan fashion. From her album Utabautayun.

Video from the final scene of House of Flying Daggers.

[yt]00XSXlC66Ng[/yt]

I'm not happy with the white at the end. I'll fix it later.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

As above. Higher quality, better sound. cleaner transitions.

[yt]H6E4vwEO2Kk[/yt]


----------

